# 500+ lb. BEAST killed near Crossland, GA (trail cam Pics added)



## PantherBreath (Jul 30, 2011)

Check out this brusier!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good Hog!!!


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 31, 2011)

good hog.


----------



## boarbutcher (Jul 31, 2011)

big hog


----------



## RabbitJones (Jul 31, 2011)

BIG pig!


----------



## PantherBreath (Jul 31, 2011)

*Trail Cam Pics*

Two nights before we shot him.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 1, 2011)

that is good un.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## old blue dog (Aug 1, 2011)

Dadgum what a hog.


----------



## bigreddwon (Aug 1, 2011)

Great hog!


----------



## weekender (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanna see the man that can drag that hog out... or maybe not if he don't like me LOL.


----------



## jacob321 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, that is a monster.  Nice job.


----------



## baydog (Aug 4, 2011)

good one


----------



## Redbow (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like that Hog was eating good. A biggun' for sure.


----------



## willy57 (Aug 4, 2011)

? was he a Boar or a Bar id guess a Boar yeah ive caught 2 like him about a yr apart on the Ocholocknee river at the honey hole a few years back and by myself on one of the hunts well myself and the dogs .


----------



## jdgator (Aug 4, 2011)

Wonder if he had any domesticated hog in him?


----------



## bertdawg (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like he was just let out of his pen.


----------



## gmchd (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a lot of pork !!


----------



## douglasgerlach (Aug 4, 2011)

What kind of rig did you shoot him with?


----------



## ChickInATree (Aug 4, 2011)

What a BEAST!


----------



## david w. (Aug 5, 2011)

Man!Look at all tha porkchops.


----------



## Bowhunter84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Boy that jokers eatin good. He is a beast!


----------



## wclawrence (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone else notice that his ears look like they been chewed on?


----------



## steveOO (Aug 18, 2011)

Id like to see what he wouldve done to my catch dog ...great kill


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Sep 14, 2011)

*SNOUT Should tell ya something bout this one*

He takes on the trait of domestication.  I dont want to offend  anybody but he does have that characteristic.  The snout is very short and blunt.  I would have to further examine him.  He is very nice.  Do not take personal just stating what I see


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW! Very nice.


----------



## Drew33998 (Sep 14, 2011)

So thats what happened to the baby rhino missing from the Atlanta zoo.  You guys are sick!


----------



## pnome (Sep 14, 2011)

BIG FAT PIG!!!  Congrats!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 23, 2011)

bertdawg said:


> Looks like he was just let out of his pen.



Yep!



> He takes on the trait of domestication. I dont want to offend anybody but he does have that characteristic. The snout is very short and blunt. I would have to further examine him. He is very nice. Do not take personal just stating what I see



X2...........little doubt I would be Eating this big ole Boy!

Gonna taste GOOOOOOOD


----------



## DLS (Oct 3, 2011)

Thats right EAT HIM. last big one I got tasted as good as a 100lb sow!!


----------



## jgyfarms (Oct 4, 2011)

douglasgerlach said:


> what kind of rig did you shoot him with?



x2?


----------



## gdaagent (Oct 4, 2011)

Geez!


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 4, 2011)

Hawg Deddy !!


----------



## plottman25 (Nov 17, 2011)

bertdawg said:


> Looks like he was just let out of his pen.



i would  say so.


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 17, 2011)

NIGHT SHOOTER said:


> He takes on the trait of domestication.  I dont want to offend  anybody but he does have that characteristic.  The snout is very short and blunt.  I would have to further examine him.  He is very nice.  Do not take personal just stating what I see



Nothing too uncharacteristic like in the hogs I have here in the pen.  In fact, I had two barrs that were brothers.  I have had them since they were 20#'s.  At 175#'s, you could plainly see the difference between the two.  One took on the characteristics of a domesticated hog, in that his body was longer, snout was shorter and his ears flopped over the same.  The other is pure piney woods rooter.  Shorter body length and longer snout.  I say "had" because I butchered one a few weeks ago, lol.  The other one is due up first cold snap we have.  And btw, that's a beast, congrats to the shooter!


----------

